# WCF Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Denver Nuggets (2) [5/29]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If we don't win, let's not make it an emotional win for Denver and let them roll it over.

BUT LETS WIN! CANDYMAN CAN DELIVER!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please close it out!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> If we don't win, let's not make it an emotional win for Denver and let them roll it over.
> 
> BUT LETS WIN! CANDYMAN CAN DELIVER!


nice av :lol:


----------



## AgeOfCJ24 (May 29, 2009)

Don't worry guys I think we will close it out here, I mean we do have the best closer in the world so the worries shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We seriously better ****ing win this game. If it goes 7 games, I might miss Sunday's game.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

In that case go I hope this one goes to 7.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Expect the crowd to be on their feet from the get-go. As Kobe said, we gotta be cold blooded. He needs to come and set the tone early, take the lead, and others should follow. It also depends how much Phil would let Brown play. Billups is the bread and butter of Nuggets' offense, and Brown has time and time again showed that he could play straight up defense. 

Also, our bench needs to help out as well. Hopefully, LO doesn't laid an egg in this game, but chances are he'd.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone needs to have a good game to close this series out. Bynum needs to establish himself and finally get some boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had a dream that we lost by 59 points...

:wtf:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The series now is all about mental focus and intensity now. We know them, they know us adjustments have been made there are no more suprises or things to be done its about who's gonna play the most agressive and keep their cool and execute their plan. 

If we're in the game to start the 4th right there I think we win. The Nuggets will feel all the pressure. 

It would be really nice for our bench guys to have a good game for once and really ease the pressure, a game where Sasha hits 2-3 treys Farmar kicks in a couple to ease the pressure on our starters. 

Just based on comments I'm reading I really don't think the Nuggets respect us that much I think they believe we're soft and that its been their mess ups that have hurt them not anything we're doing at all. Based on some of George Karl's comments. 

I know we respect them bigtime.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> In that case go I hope this one goes to 7.


you have got to be kidding me! be positive and good things will happen
GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Refs for tonight's game:

Joe Crawford 
Mark Wunderlich 
Mike Callahan


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Gotta get the ball into Pau.

Lakers are going to have to play very well tonight in order to win this game. We are going to have to beat the Thuggets and the refs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Jackson coaches the same as he did in the last game.. AKA, Brown gets more minutes, FIsh gets less... Going inside to Bynum to start the game, or inside to Gasol (whoever is open), I think Lakers should close the series out tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Gotta get the ball into Pau.
> 
> Lakers are going to have to play very well tonight in order to win this game. We are going to have to beat the *Thuggets* and the refs.


Oh BeHave... :naughty:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> .
> 
> Just based on comments I'm reading I really don't think the Nuggets respect us that much I think they believe we're soft and that its been their mess ups that have hurt them not anything we're doing at all. Based on some of George Karl's comments.


good observation. i feel the same way. whenever george opens up, he always speak in a manner that kinda discredit the lakers win. same goes with some of them. but i admire that from him, he's instilling a mentality in his team that they really are the better team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What was Phil doing on Thursday night?










Party!

:laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> good observation. i feel the same way. whenever george opens up, he always speak in a manner that kinda discredit the lakers win. same goes with some of them. but i admire that from him, he's instilling a mentality in his team that they really are the better team.


I think its a dumb mindset really you can be overlooking obvious flaws in your team making them think their opponent is unworthy. 

I think our execution in the 4th quarters of games really reveals our poise and character and their inability and erratic play symptons of character flaws in their team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We just need to come out and play. Not take plays off, If fisher is 0/152 Maybe Phil will take him out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wilbon's reasoning for why the Lakers aren't as good as last year:

Ronny Turiaf and Vlad Radmanovic.

I continue to ask, what gives this man the right to be an NBA analyst? It eats away at me inside that I am not able to meet these people face-to-face and explain why they are dumb.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have no idea why people think we're somehow not as good as last season I think we're far better. Last season we caked walk basically playing flawed teams along the way this season we've played 2 tough and gritty squads in the Nuggets and Rockets if we finish the Nuggets off I think it bodes well for our improved mental toughnes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and 2 more things we have a terrible video presentation and if we go down I want us going down hard blow out style easy to get over psychological blows like that than a nail biter. 

Now lets go Lakers.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I think its a dumb mindset really you can be overlooking obvious flaws in your team making them think their opponent is unworthy.
> 
> I think our execution in the 4th quarters of games really reveals our poise and character and their inability and erratic play symptons of character flaws in their team.


Exactly. Well I guess that's why the Nuggets were bounced in the first round way too many times under George Karl. Agree on the second part as well, I think really the Nuggets are much more talented but the Lakers are winning their game with poise and character like you said in the fourth.


Anyway its game time. Lets go!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Going inside to start.. Good sign so far...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, nice ball movement.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher, nice brick on a fast break.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Ref's already starting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our offense so far looks terrible wrong guys doing too much.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense looks very good our offense is rushed. Kobe and Gasol, Kobe and gasol and we'll be fine. Too much Ariza handiling and Fisher. I want Gasol started 1st on the low block not Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously Gasol, why is he so up and down on his alertness? Two times he fell asleep and Bynum rotates over to defend the post and now he's gonna rot on the bench.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's encouraging though to see us going inside with all the guys for the most part. No reason not to with the size advantage.

Only problem is now the post is wide open for Denver now too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very good quarter. I think we're here tonight. Gotta run better pick and rolls to get Gasol better looks but our defense has been outstanding.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our rebounding that quarter was ****ing great.

We missed some shots and had a couple bad mistakes, but overall, we couldn't have asked for a better start to the game than that.

Very good hustle defense on Denver so far. They've gotten a couple easy layups and we didn't do a good job sticking with Smith and Billups on a couple threes, but other than that, excellent defense.

I'm not sure how many O-rebs Denver had, but if this trend continues, we'll be a great shape.

The start to the 2nd will be very important - the start to every quarter will.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good quarter. Ariza is looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I find the fact that we got Walton, Sasha, Farmar, Odom and Gasol out there to be fairly terrifying.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha hit another three.. Holy ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This line up is so bad.. This is the Jackson I was scared of...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, there went Sasha's confidence.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's almost funny how ****ing pathetic Luke Walton is at his job. He literally was solely responsible for blowing that lead.

He got the defensive 3-second call
He fouled Anthony before the ball was inbounded
He turned the ball over on the offensive end

The dude just shouldn't play any minutes at all. I'd rather go with Farmar at the 1, Brown at the 2 and Sasha at the 3.

Why the hell does Luke play? Our energy gets killed whenever he steps on the floor.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was completely Phil's fault.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It's almost funny how ****ing pathetic Luke Walton is at his job. He literally was solely responsible for blowing that lead.
> 
> He got the defensive 3-second call
> He fouled Anthony before the ball was inbounded
> ...


Don't forget Sasha. Crappy defensive rotation, reached on JR who proceeded to blow right by him, and took an awful three leading to transition basket.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All we needed was to give Nuggets confidence.. That line up would give my high school team confidence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil is a ****ing idiot. Get Luke and Farmar out of the game. Why would Shannon not completely take his minutes? Odom playing well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Incredibly dumb plays by Farmar. Again, why would he even touch the floor when Shannon is on the bench? No amount of rings can explain the logic behind that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum, you gotta at least front Birdman.. The only thing that loser is good at is blocking and rebounding.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're not doing as well on the boards here in the 2nd Q. We're managing to hang onto a few, but the intensity has dropped off a bit.

Odom's playing very well, IMO. He looks tough out there like he did on Wednesday.

Farmar and Walton just can't be trusted. They miss open shots and make so many stupid turnovers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Derek Fisher cannot guard JR Smith. Sasha Vujacic cannot guard JR Smith. Surprise surprise, Farmar can't either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Incredibly dumb plays by Farmar. Again, why would he even touch the floor when Shannon is on the bench? No amount of rings can explain the logic behind that.


Yeah... 

I don't know what Phil is doing. I mean he tightened up the rotation a lot in the last game. Gave Shannon more time... And it really made a difference by the end of the game.

I like that were going inside so often, but putting that line up there caused a total shift in momentum and lead... And leaving Farmar out there is just killing us right now. 



It just seems so simple to play Brown for at least defensive purposes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Incredibly dumb plays by Farmar. Again, why would he even touch the floor when Shannon is on the bench? No amount of rings can explain the logic behind that.


It's so true. The guy hasn't shown up to play all series. Shannon should be in, at least for his defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Here we go again with the offensive rebounds. Complete lack of hustle. We're up one now, but that could change real quick if this keeps up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starters got the lead back... Seems like Lakers are slowing down the temp again.. Just dont do anything stupid Phil.... Leave the starters out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We are so lucky Denver isnt taking advantage of this sloppy level of play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol playing bad right now to damn timid


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Getting careless, Denver not taking advantage.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great play drawing the foul by Kobe bad effort by Gasol in the post.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Starters got the lead back... Seems like Lakers are slowing down the temp again.. Just dont do anything stupid Phil.... Leave the starters out there.


Yep. We need the strong ones on the court. Farmar and Sasha have ability, but not enough mental fortitude to play this kind of game on the road.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Gasol playing bad right now to damn timid


It's so weird how Gasol does this.. Sometimes he goes out there like the last game and gets like a bunch of blocks, and is everywhere defensively...

Then he comes in like he's tired, unsure of himself... Timid.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yep. We need the strong ones on the court. Farmar and Sasha have ability, but not enough mental fortitude to play this kind of game on the road.


I agree...

And Farmar sometimes can get it rolling... But you can ususally tell within a minute or two rather or not this is going to be a good night for Farmar or not. 


But as the old saying goes, defense wins championships.. Phil loves the thought of instant offense sometimes even if its at the expense of defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is slow reacting right now and its pissing me off. he gotta wake his *** up. Our defense has been fine our offense good as far as shooting but bad in terms of passing. and catching the ball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> It's so weird how Gasol does this.. Sometimes he goes out there like the last game and gets like a bunch of blocks, and is everywhere defensively...
> 
> Then he comes in like he's tired, unsure of himself... Timid.


I agree. Not sure what his problem is thats why I like establishing him 1st in games instead of Bynum we gotta make sure Gasol is attentive.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. That was not a foul on Derek at all. Chauncey just flails his arms around like a little girl and they blow the whistle for him. The dude is unbelievable. He's so used to getting every terrible ticky-tac foul call that he whines and acts stunned whenever he's touched.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Gasol is slow reacting right now and its pissing me off. he gotta wake his *** up. Our defense has been fine our offense good as far as shooting but bad in terms of passing. and catching the ball.


Yup. Very good shooting thus far, but the passing has cost us at least 6 points on the scoreboard.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Terrible ****ing call on Ariza he was there and got his 3rd foul come the heck on.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I still can't believe how quickly Ariza improved his shot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Even if that wasn't a foul on Nene(it was), Carmelo carried the **** out of the ball. Kobe in sick rhythm.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great great defense thus far we're connected with each other tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

New strategy for Billups. Find a Lakers defender backing up and jump into him, get the foul. EXCELLENT close to the first half, which hasn't been our strength.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great plays by Kobe wow. He was hacked and still ended up getting a 3.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

another bogus call Billups jumps into LO. 

I swear I had no idea Billups was so well respected.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The commentators not giving the Lakers much credited, dogging the Nuggets instead. People don't understand that raw emotion can only take you so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The commentators not giving the Lakers much credited, dogging the Nuggets instead. People don't understand that raw emotion can only take you so far.


I think its only a story when they need to say we have no heart.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, the starters had a great first half... Kobe was cool, under control... Didnt get caught up in running. WHen they doubled he passed, when they single covered he would nail a dagger... Odom played good. Gasol played decently on defense, and offense. Ariza hit some big three,s and played great defense.. Bynum had decent defense. Fisher didn't play much.

Playing to our strengths... The size, the mismatches, etc... This was probably the most controlled the Lakers have looked in a half in the entire playoffs in my opinion.. Except maybe the 40 point blow out with Houston... But that doesn't really count.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great Half overall. Too many turnovers, but playing with this energy I can live with it. 

Love the ending to the half. 

P.S. Anyone notice Pau cant catch the ball worth **** tonight? Both receiving passes and rebounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was pretty much a perfect half. Let's go guys!!! Let's get to the Finals!!!

Kobe absolutely dominated the last 4 minutes of the half.

Side note: How is it that Odom gets a foul called on him when he has his hands up and is backing up? I'm sorry, but it didn't look like he even touched Chauncey and any contact that was initiated there is completely Billups' fault. I just can't understand how Chauncey gets calls like that. He was out of control and just threw a brick off the backboard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, that guy Nick is cool.

But still, **** the Nuggets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Could Gasol do anything more to avoid contact than he did just now?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell........ An air ball wide open???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dahntay Jones coming unglued. How fitting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, Kobe directed that play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Haha Billups has it figured out. That's crazy that officials fall for that ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm absolutely terrified that the officials are going to get the Nuggets back into this game.

These touch fouls are insane. We're out of fouls 1/3 of the way into the 3rd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum is slowly but surely getting better at defending the paint.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's how you kill a run. I am very pleased with this effort so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EDIT: Replied to wrong person. Was replaying to BH. 

Getting minutes, and some respect from the refs probably didn't hurt.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Speaking of interior defense.. Bynum sits down and the very next play a back door throw done next to Gasol... Coincidence?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well we got up by 20 and successfully blew our chance to step on their throats. Gasol just gives up for certain stretches of gametime.

Kobe needs to move the ball and stop all this one-on-one crap. If Denver hits a 3 here, it's a 12pt game.

It's just completely inexcusable to leave J.R. Smith open in transition.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't let Smith get hot..........


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fine display of thuggery by Kenyon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great defense by Gasol on that lob. I really thought Andersen was going to dunk it.

Thank goodness we got those 4 FTs there at the end. We need to start this Q with Kobe, Ariza and Odom all in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Great defense by Gasol on that lob. I really thought Andersen was going to dunk it.
> 
> Thank goodness we got those 4 FTs there at the end. We need to start this Q with Kobe, Ariza and Odom all in.


Agreed. No run against our bench.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yessir..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why not slow the tempo down like we were doing?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe kills another run. No killer instinct?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is faberizing the nuggets tonight. Wow. I mean, seriously the nuggets need to just put on some blonde wigs and get it over with.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

lol @ Chauncey


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I ****ing love it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes, run up the score.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

**** Yeah!

:banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

4 more fellas? Wooo!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Under Jerry Buss, Lakers are in the Finals for the 15th time in 29 seasons. In the Finals, every other year? Unprecedented.

4 to go.

Gold & Purple Rein, baby - Bring it, home!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Candyman Can!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Best game of the season. Great great game. All hands were on deck tonight. Marvelous effort. Now its time for the Ring and to silence all the mother****ing critics.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Back to Finals baby <3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I absolutely love this feeling.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I Believe I Can Fly...


















​


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Solid!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the laker bandwagon keeps on growing

the list of people who yells "KOBE! LAKERS!" and doesn't know the other four starters are growing and growing


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

DANNY said:


> the laker bandwagon keeps on growing
> 
> the list of people who yells "KOBE! LAKERS!" and doesn't know the other four starters are growing and growing


Does that make you mad? I hate it how all these new people are just like, "OH YEAH, LAKERS FAN FOR LIFE."

The minute Lakers start losing, they are like, ,"Lakers SUCK!"

BTW, good game


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what a wonderful feeling and what was that I said about us being the 92 bulls because I think if the magic knock off the cavs we can we this thing in 6 like the bulls did vs the blazers


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice win for the Lakers! Lamar avy improves to 4-2 and gets a series win under its belt.

Missed the whole thing as I was out all day, but was pleased to see the result when I got back!

:champagne:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know, winning the championship is bittersweet for me. it means no more laker games for another 3-4 months. it's much more sweet than bitter though. 

i truly hope LO goes off this series, because then dr. buss would almost have no choice but to bring him back.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win!!! It's just too bad we don't show up and play like this every game...because we really can.


----------

